# [OT] Chi ha paura degli hacker?

## maiosyet

Perdonatemi l'OT, in genere non uso. 

Volevo condividere con quella che da sempre è definita la comunità 'hacker' per eccellenza, la comunità UNIX in tutti i suoi derivati, un mio momento di riflessione/sconforto.

Premesso che non voglio fare il 'portavoce' degli hacker, ci mancherebbe, e premesso che non casco proprio dal pero, (ormai è da parecchio tempo che i media interpretano come vogliono il significato del termine hacker, ma questo è risaputo) volevo rendervi partecipi a vedere dove l'ignoranza più abissale e la presunzione può arrivare. 

So che purtroppo è abbastanza lungo, ma vale la pena leggerlo tutto.

Ieri ho preso, alla cassa di un grande centro commerciale a milano (e famoso in tutto il mondo), un periodico gratutio che distribuiscono alle casse, e mi sono imbattuto in un articolo sulla 'sicruezza informatica'. 

Sentite qui...

L'articolo, capeggiato dal titolone 'SICUREZZA INFORMATICA', parte subito male - ma questo è il meno - con un bell'attacco:

```

Gli attacchi di hacker che hanno funestato più recentemente internet e gli utenti di posta elettronica hanno portato in luce...
```

Che il giornalista di informatica (in generale) capisca poco e niente lo dimostra con la successiva affermazione:

```

Per un giorno il sito SCO non è stato più accessibile perchè i server, per quanto numerosi e sparsi nel mondo, erano stati accecati e forzati ad interrompere il servizio (ossia DDoS: Distribuited Denial of Service)
```

Secondo lui l'interruzione del servizio da parte dei server si chiama in gergo 'DDoS', quando DDoS è il tipo di attacco, e non ci voleva molto a capirlo.

Parlando poi del virus MyDoom, viene confermato il fatto che questo oltre all'homepage si msn non è mai andato, ma si crede un grande conoscitore di net.

```

[...] sono state necessarie ore e ore di lavoro per bloccare l'epidemia e il suo propagarsi, riplire dischi ed email, approntare contromisure per evitare il classico effetto imitativo di qualche altro hacker che, preso dall'entusiasmo, avrebbe potuto modificare poche righe del codice di MyDoom e farlo rispuntare fuori da qualche altra parte con maliziose intenzioni. 

```

Complimenti davvero...

Ma il colpo di grazia lo da negli utlimi due spezzoni, in cui vi risparmierò i commenti per lasciare intatta la purezza delle boiate:

```
 [prima parla di quanto internet è bella, poi comincia] Ci sono, però, diversi 'ma' da considerare. Il più importante tra questi è che Internet è un luogo fatto di persone e come tale è suscettibile di tutte le cose brutte che le società portano con sè, tra i quali i ladri e i malfattori. E gli hacker, checchè dicano di se stessi sui siti internet sui quali si incontrano e discutono delle proprie prodezze, non sono mammolle profumate ma quantomeno sabatotatori dell'altri lavoro. 

Le valutazioni etiche, ossia la distinzione dei casi e la discussione se facciano bene o male  è materia, per l'appunto, etica e quindi politica. Comunque sia ciò che provocano è che gli individui e le aziende vengono tirate per la giacchetta a trasformarsi, com'è stato il caso di MyDoom, in strumenti inconsapevoli d'un danno verso un terzo col quale essi non hanno nessuna relazione diretta. 
```

```

Prudenza vuole, quindi, che ci si affidi a professionisti che quotidianamente tengono sotto controllo la Rete Internet per le intercettare le invenzioni degli hacker e predisporre contromisure software che bilancino attacchi di virus informatici. 

In questa guerra dichiarata tra buoni e cattivi utenti della Rete, i creatori di antivirus sono dalla parte sana e quindi premiare il loro lavoro aquistandone i servizi è, alla fin fine, conveniente, perchè il rischio dal quale difendono è, non lo di dimentichi, la distruzione del nostro lavoro 
```

Chissà come si sentirebbero gli stessi hacker, (per fare l'ultimo esempio che mi viene in mente) i PRIMI a essere ringraziati pubblicamente da GNOME,

```

GNOME 2.6 Released!

In a release that marks the fruit of six months of hard work from our hackers, maintainers, translators, testers, usability team and accessibility team, the GNOME community has done it again: GNOME 2.6.0 continues the high standards in the areas of usability, accessibility and internationalisation that our users expect from the world's Free Software desktop. 

...

```

leggendo l'articolo...

E questo è quanto il i 'civili' (terime che uso per indicare tutta la gente non appassionata di computer) pensano degli hacker, poichè questo e solo questo gli viene proposto.

Chi ha paura degli hacker?

----------

## iDarbert

Sono davvero sconcertato, il modello dell'hacker cattivo è sempre più diffuso tra gli ignoranti.

----------

## =DvD=

Io mi difendo dagli hackers!!!

Ho WindowsME con sopra Norton Antivirus e Norton Personal Firewall !!

nessuno mi puo entrare e formattare c: !!

Una volta mi stavano entrando a computer spento, meno male che norton protegge anche in quei casi!!!

--- Buahahahahahaahahha  :Wink:  di articoli come questi ne leggo a kili ogni mese! ---

Personalmente penso che i giornalisti siano una categoria prfessionale che ripudia l'informatica (fatte le dovute eccezioni!!) come la ripudia ahimè una granfetta degli studiosi dal lato umanistico...  :Sad:  poi però si trovano a scrivere articoli su cose che non conoscono, e usano i luoghi comuni.

... oppure ...

Usano i luoghi comuni sempre, su tutti gli articoli, ma noi ci accorgiamo solo delle cappellate che dicono in ambito informatico.

----------

## maiosyet

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Sono davvero sconcertato, il modello dell'hacker cattivo è sempre più diffuso tra gli ignoranti.

 

Fosse solo quello   :Shocked: 

Qui vengono prroprio definiti come ladri, sabotatori, malfattori, dice che l'etica hacker è una questione politica, li definisce come 'gli utenti cattivi del web..', e finisce predicando l'aquisto dell'antivirus, quasi fosse un nostro dovere premiare i benefattori, senza contare tutte le  evidenti  supposizioni che non vengono scritte ma vengono chiaramente intese. 

Ma dico, stiamo scherzando? Questo è il periodico della più grande casa editrice italiana, non so se mi spiego, sono notizie che raggiungono un numero altissimo di persone.

----------

## iDarbert

Giusto, ma che cosa possiamo fare noi che siamo "dalle parti del male"? Noi che "osiamo" modificare il software altrui e complichiamo la vita a Bill Gates, l'"inventore dei computer"?

Mandare diecimila lettere di protesta ai redattori specificando per l'ennesima volta la differenza tra hacker e cracker ecc. ecc.?

Oppure dovremmo provare a "liberare" quanti più civili possiamo ed evitare che credano a simili idiozie...

O forse potremmo lasciar perdere e tenerci i nostri sistemi operativi al sicuro da worm e virus e dispiacerci per l'ignoranza e la disinformazione?

----------

## hardskinone

...quella volta che il mio docente di scrittura tecnica, dopo avermi chiesto di leggere un lavoro sulla crittografia, mi chiese: "Ma e' un hacker lei?"... 

...o quella volta che, sempre lo stesso prof, ha chiesto in aula chi se ne intendeva di sicurezza informatica ed un tizio sentenzio': 

"Io. Sono un esperto di sicurezza informatica."

[scambio di battute su worm e simili]

"Si, Norton e' sufficiente per garantire una buona protezione."

Ancora quelche millennio e forse la tecnologia sara' percepita in modo diverso. Nell'attesa mi faccio una partita a netHack... il gioco degli hackers, dove vengono simulate situazioni reali nelle quali l'hacker in erba puo' addestrarsi senza il rischio di essere intercettato dalla polizia cibernetica o lasciare tracce nel saiberspase...

----------

## maiosyet

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Giusto, ma che cosa possiamo fare noi che siamo "dalle parti del male"? Noi che "osiamo" modificare il software altrui e complichiamo la vita a Bill Gates, l'"inventore dei computer"?
> 
> Mandare diecimila lettere di protesta ai redattori specificando per l'ennesima volta la differenza tra hacker e cracker ecc. ecc.?
> 
> Oppure dovremmo provare a "liberare" quanti più civili possiamo ed evitare che credano a simili idiozie...
> ...

 

A me basterebbe che gli articoli vengano scritte da gente competente   :Confused: 

Anche se l'ultima idea non è  male...a un certo punto, saranno cazzi loro   :Shocked: 

Mi spiace solo per quei poveracci che come compenso al loro geniale  lavoro ricevono la condanna  stupida di un giornalista mediocre e disinformato, e che diffone le sue stupide idee.

Tra l'altro sta nuova idea per cui l'etica hacker è una questione politica mi ha fatto parecchio girare le palline...ci saranno 10 persone al mondo in grado di poter permettersi di parlare seriamente di etica hacker, e deve arrivare ato pischello a sparare grosso. 

Ma faccia il favore, stia zitto almeno.

----------

## iDarbert

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> Nell'attesa mi faccio una partita a netHack... il gioco degli hackers, dove vengono simulate situazioni reali nelle quali l'hacker in erba puo' addestrarsi senza il rischio di essere intercettato dalla polizia cibernetica o lasciare tracce nel saiberspase...

 

Allora non c'è solo Uplink   :Shocked: 

*cerca*

----------

## hardskinone

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allora non c'è solo Uplink  
> 
> *cerca*

 

era sarcasmo... nethack non c'entra nulla. E' un action-gdr completamente a caratteri ASCII..   :Very Happy: :

----------

## Diggs

!!!   :Surprised:   !!!

Rimango dell'idea che il termine "hacker" designi coloro che hanno creato e continuano a far si che linux in generale possa evolversi nel tempo e nelle possibilità d'uso.

Aeheheh.

 :Wink: 

----------

## iDarbert

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> era sarcasmo... nethack non c'entra nulla. E' un action-gdr completamente a caratteri ASCII..  :

 

Si, infatti l'avevo gia provato... forse dovrei cominciare a bere caffè, se non serve a tenermi sveglia almeno sarò Java Enabled.

----------

## shanghai

Grrr...

Perché non cerchi di scoprire l'email dell'articolista e ce la posti?

Io due righette gliele scriverei.

A prescindere dall'immagine che dà degli hacker, quest'uomo proprio non sa nemmeno fare il suo mestiere.

----------

## maiosyet

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Grrr...
> 
> Perché non cerchi di scoprire l'email dell'articolista e ce la posti?
> 
> Io due righette gliele scriverei.
> ...

 

Purtroppo non c'è, è uno di quei periodici-catalogo che lasciano nei centri commerciali, gli articoli non sono firmati   :Confused: 

Non c'è nemmeno un contatto, a parte i  nomi di quelli che hanno collaborato, dovrei andare a far richiesta al negozio   :Sad: 

----------

## koma

ma porca vacca e io che sono pure andato all'hackit (ndr vedi topico aperto oggi).... qui mi vengono i vecchiacci in casea e mi dicono Pirata informatico! Drogato e Fasista!

----------

## lan

mia sorella ha paura (ha win me) e un tipo l'ha bucata con Sub Seven che ridere quel giorno mentre la stava attacando... 

 :Smile:   lamerate a parte.... sono i media che diffondono queste idee..

gli hackers sono buoni...

----------

## Neomubumba

Ho una proposta stupida stupida che però vorrei che discuteste se è fattibile.

Perchè non scriviamo una lettera uguale per tutti dove si spiega chi sono e che cosa fanno gli hacker e chi sono e che cosa fanno i cracker, phaser et similia e poi la mandiamo ad un giornale nazionale tipo Repubblica o Corriere? Poi ognuno se la copia e la spedisce. Io dal mio canto anche se l'idea non andasse in porto cercherò di scriverla e la spedirò (appena ho un po' di tempo). Intanto meditate su ciò. E' verissimo che su Internet ci sono una marea di posti dove viene scritto e si parla di ciò che veramente siano gli hacker ma sulla carta stampata tranne poche riviste specializzate che se ne occupano l'ignoranza fa da maestra.

Se l'idea fa schifo a tutti scusate per la mia digressione.

----------

## shanghai

L'idea è talmente buona che qualcuno ci ha già pensato molto tempo fà...

 *Quote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Noi esploriamo...e ci chiamate criminali. Nel kernel di fortezze di silicio cerchiamo la verità che vorreste negarci, e ci chiamate criminali. Noi esistiamo, senza colore di pelle, nazionalità, credi religiosi, e ci chiamate criminali. Noi non ci tradiamo l'un l'altro (cosa che voi non credo potreste mai capire), e ci chiamate complici, rete di criminali. Ma sopratutto, noi cerchiamo conoscenza... ed è per questo, diciamoci la verità, che ci chiamate criminali.[...]

 

http://www.ilfrontalino.com/sicurezza/manifesto.htm

----------

## iridium103

non ho paura degli hacker (a me mi chiamano hacker..solo perche uso linux.. fate un pò voi in che razza di mondo ignorante viviamo), perchè quelli che violano sistemi informatici facendo danni, rubando dati, etc, non sono hacker.. sono individui che si spacciano per hacker, ma che in realta sono cracker... credo che ci sia una sostanziale differenza tra i due... solo che la gente non VUOLE capire... perchè le fa comodo così...

non posso non associarmi a chi dice che l'ignoranza è il male del 3° millennio... lo dimostra il fatto, che ancora oggi i media inquinino il buon nome dei veri hacker, con quello dei cracker, anche se tutti noi sappiamo che sono due cose molto diverse...

----------

## shev

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> L'idea è talmente buona che qualcuno ci ha già pensato molto tempo fà...

 

Mentre altri più recentemente hanno fondato un progetto dal nome esplicativo: HANC: hackers are not crackers. Se proprio vuoi dare importanza a questo fatto prova a segnalare a loro la cosa, ne saranno certamente contenti...

----------

## maiosyet

Grazie dei consigli Shev.

Un solo appunto, sul manifesto hacker, anche se quella versione forse è più bella, ci sono dei pezzi completamente inventati...la versione originale credo sia 

questa

 :Wink: 

----------

## bld

Si beh, tutti hanno paura degli hackers, e chi non ne ha secondo me fa male. Poi il resto e' tutto relativo, qualcuno chiama un amico hacker perche usa sub7, un altro viene chiamato cosi (il caso di TUTTI noi) perche usa linux o xche non usa win/mac, 

Ma chi non ha veramente paura e si sente cosi sicuro perche non da un occhiata al post.. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> http://seclists.org/lists/bugtraq/2004/Mar/0282.html
> 
> 

 

Beh la sicurezza non esiste  :Smile: 

Per il resto da tanto tempo oramai ho separato la parola "etica" dalla parola "hacker". L'etica e' una cosa troppo personale e difficilmente giudicabile... 

Ed un ultima cosa che vorrei dire e' che non capisco perche una persona deve essere un inventore di qualcosa per essere chiamato hacker da qualcuno in italia, o cmq nella comunita' italiana se non europea. Io vedo che il termine e' usato senza suscitare disturbi e scandali di nessun tipo dagli amici americani/canadesi per tanta gente che si occupa di sicurezza e che effetivamente e' un pochino piu avanzato del uttente medio (vedi spender/stealth/tanti-altri).

----------

## Trifaux666

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> !!!    !!!
> 
> Rimango dell'idea che il termine "hacker" designi coloro che hanno creato e continuano a far si che linux in generale possa evolversi nel tempo e nelle possibilità d'uso.
> 
> Aeheheh.
> ...

 

appunto, un giorno bill gates dirà quello che hai detto tu legendo quell'articolo e vorrà eliminare linux dal globo  :Laughing: 

----------

## Danilo

 *maiosyet wrote:*   

>  *shanghai wrote:*   Grrr...
> 
> Io due righette gliele scriverei.
> 
> A prescindere dall'immagine che dà degli hacker, quest'uomo proprio non sa nemmeno fare il suo mestiere. 
> ...

 

Be ci sara' pure uno straccio di editore che ha foraggiato l'articolo.

Potremo spedire una mail a turno (concordata) cambiando il subject ed un pochino il body, cosi' non si potrebbe parlare di mail bombing ne' si potrebbe usare un filtro automatico...

Una mail all'editore che dica ad esempio: 

spett. xxx,

	ho letto piu' volte il contenuto del depliant da Lei fatto stampare. L'ho fatto leggere ai miei amici e ci stiamo sbellicando dalle risate per le inesattezze (scritte apposta ovvio???) del suo articolista.

Sopratutto dove parla di ... oppure .... inoltre...

La prego di continuare a far scrivere ancora articoli in materia dal suo articolista. Raramente ho trovato equivoci ed errori cosi' grossolani che, credo, possano essere stati messi li' apposta per allietarci.

Le ripeto l'articolo e' spassosissimo: complimenti all'articolista.

In Fede,

Danilo Berardi

Due complimenti e via...

----------

## nomadsoul

BHU!  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## nomadsoul

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Grrr...
> 
> Perché non cerchi di scoprire l'email dell'articolista e ce la posti?
> 
> Io due righette gliele scriverei.
> ...

 

veramente io dico che il suo lavoro lo sa fare... e' uno di quei periodici che rilasciano nei centri commerciali...

serve a rincoglionire la gente ancora di + e a fargli comperare il norton  :Razz: 

----------

